# Bolt 4K output, Sony TV, Denon receiver trick play issue?



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

I got a 4K tv and a new "4K" receiver for Christmas. I have the bolt running into the receiver via HDMI and the receiver into the TV via HDMI. Everything works fine except if I set the TiVo to only output in 4K. In that mode any of the trick play features including quick play and commercial skip cause the screen to go black for a few seconds. Once I'm in quick play mode the trick play features work fine. If I set the TiVo to output in any other resolution it works fine. If I use the receiver to output in 4K instead of the TiVo the trick play features work fine. 

I have a Denon AVR-X3200 and the Sony XBR-75X850C along with the Bolt. I have not tried running the Bolt directly into the TV to see is the issue is the same, but my guess is that it is something with the scaler in the Bolt. As anyone else seen this issue? 

On a side note I think the TV will also up-convert but Sony no longer feels the need to produce a true owners manual and I can't figure it out. All I can find I a reference guide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Try a different HDMI cable as well as connecting directly to the Tv. Neither of my Bolts have this issue when set to only output 2160P.

I am using a 65" 850C Sony. But my Bolts go through an HDMI switch, and then through a Sony speaker bar before going to the TV. But in that setup I do not have this issue.


----------



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Try a different HDMI cable as well as connecting directly to the Tv. Neither of my Bolts have this issue when set to only output 2160P.
> 
> I am using a 65" 850C Sony. But my Bolts go through an HDMI switch, and then through a Sony speaker bar before going to the TV. But in that setup I do not have this issue.


Thanks for tour response. I figured it out, I had the HDMI input on the TV set to enhanced. Once I set it back to standard the trick play options worked fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

